# 1967 Panther question???



## Wayne Adam (May 7, 2012)

I don't have a picture, but what would be a good to fair price to pay for a very clean 1967 panther 26" mens tank bike.
 Nice blue paint , both racks & very good chrome, ready to ride?...........Thanks Wayne


----------



## mruiz (May 7, 2012)

I wouldn't let my 67 Panther, go for less than 350$. In nice shape.
 Mitch


----------



## jpromo (May 7, 2012)

Does it still have the slimline tank? That definitely makes the bike. If it does, then 350$ is probably full retail if it's very nice and original; 275$ is probably closer (to me) for a nice, complete bike. It looks like they only came in Coppertone, sky blue or black that year so raise the flags if it's anything else. Are you a potential buyer or already an owner?

Story: I watched somebody at the MLC swap pay 100$ just for that tank and then I bought a complete '63 American with that tank for 110$ at Ann Arbor two days later


----------



## how (May 7, 2012)

jpromo said:


> Does it still have the slimline tank? That definitely makes the bike. If it does, then 350$ is probably full retail if it's very nice and original; 275$ is probably closer (to me) for a nice, complete bike. It looks like they only came in Coppertone, sky blue or black that year so raise the flags if it's anything else. Are you a potential buyer or already an owner?
> 
> Story: I watched somebody at the MLC swap pay 100$ just for that tank and then I bought a complete '63 American with that tank for 110$ at Ann Arbor two days later




They are going for big money now,,a gold one complete went on ebay for 1500 bucks,,

I have a 69 complete,,the bike came complete   with  tank, both front and rear racks, a speedometer and a headlight,,if you have one complete in nice shape full retail is more like 600 bucks.


----------



## jpromo (May 7, 2012)

how said:


> They are going for big money now,,a gold one complete went on ebay for 1500 bucks,,
> 
> I have a 69 complete,,the bike came complete   with  tank, both front and rear racks, a speedometer and a headlight,,if you have one complete in nice shape full retail is more like 600 bucks.




Woah, was I off. I remember that Coppertone one now. I guess I underestimated the power of the middleweight :o


----------



## schwinnja (May 7, 2012)

For '67 the Panther was offered in 3 color choices:
Radiant Coppertone (most common), Black (rare), and Sky Blue (also rare).
Here's the most recent completed listing on a sky blue one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120898763592?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 8, 2012)

*Thanks for the help guys!*

Thanks for the help, I'll let you know what happens............Wayne


----------



## greenephantom (May 8, 2012)

'67 was the only year this particular model was offered in blue, which makes it extra neat if you're into blue bikes.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Stingman (May 11, 2012)

If it has the tank I think you'd be looking at a $450 to $550 dollar bike possibly? Without the tank $300 plus with what you have described. You don't see allot of them in blue! I absolutely love the slimline tank on these, very sharp! Post some pics!


----------

